# Most Efficient Woodstove In The World (video)



## Todd (Oct 17, 2011)

Well who knows if that's true, that's what they claim. I thought it was a pretty cool looking fire.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5cr4R700WI&feature=related


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 17, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> Well who knows if that's true, that's what they claim. I thought it was a pretty cool looking fire.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5cr4R700WI&feature=related



I watched it on my phone, no audio. The secondaries seem to surround 3 sides of the Firebox evenly, very cool to watch.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 17, 2011)

Secondaries?  Pooh...child's play.  Check out my quaternaries!

From their website:

The idea which drove the design of the Burley stove was to invent the cleanest burning andmost energy efficient wood burning stove on th emarket. Measuring the efficiency of a stove is difficult, for the public it is impossible. As a layman you would think that if you buy an 8kW stove which is 50% efficient you will get 4kW of heat. Wrong. The efficiency indicates how complete (or clean) the combustion is and the kW rating is how much wood the stove burns every hour. Neither have any relevance to how much heat ends up in the room. To create a stove which heats effectively, you need high efficiency and an effective means to extract the heat before it is lost up the chimney.

Three part combustion
Burning wood efficiently requires a primary, secondary and tertiary combustion process.

Primary combustion
Primary combustion is the initial burning of the wood at relatively low temperatures. During primary burn, water is evaporated and large amounts of creosote gas are produced. This creosote holds 60% of the potential energy of the wood, but it is deposited on the inside of the stove and the lining of the chimney.

Secondary combustion
If, however, the combustion chamber is insulated sufficiently to raise the core temperature and exactly the correct amount of oxygen is introduced at 600ÂºC the creosote spontaneously combusts. This creates a chain reaction which increases the temperature inside the stove from 600ÂºC to 900ÂºC with no extra use of fuel. This is the secondary burn.

The Burley range of stoves has a unique and patent pending system of introducing air for combustion, this is called The Cyclone TM. A tubular framework channels air from the intake at the rear, around the fuel bed where it is preheated. The framework extends up each corner of the combustion chamber where the hot air is injected horizontally along the inside of the stove. This creates a vortex which spins anticlockwise and ensures every area of the fire box receives exactly the correct amount of oxygen.


Tertiary combustion
Tertiary combustion occurs by fully burning the carbon, charcoal and ash which is left behind. These contain a huge amount of energy and provide a long rate of heat. Anyone who has barbequed will be aware of how much heat is present in semi-combusted wood. Blacksmiths melt steel on it.
The vortex created by the Cyclone technology also envelops the entire fuel bed, burning it so completely that there is no need for an ash pan. 100kg of wood can be reduced to 1 pint of ash (a ratio of 350:1) which is simply scooped out. No more carrying bucket loads of ash through the house every time you want a fire.


Quaternary combustion
Burleyâ€™s stoves have a unique quaternary (fourth) combustion process. As the hot gases exit the combustion chamber they pass through a mesh filter. The mesh is heated to such a high temperature that, when any particles of soot or creosote which have escaped the secondary combustion touch it, they are ignited on contact. This creates even more heat for your room and less soot for your chimney.


----------



## Todd (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's some more info. Kind of an ugly looking stove imo.

http://www.burley.co.uk/model_images/press_27.pdf


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2011)

Very interesting stove. It works with the coriolis effect to swirl the gases within the stove. I'd love to try one of these out.

more info: 
http://www.burley.co.uk/wood_burnerdetail.php?cid=4&wid=48
http://www.navitron.org.uk/product_detail.php?proID=501&catID=85#


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 17, 2011)

Interesting info, all kinds of combustion at multiple temps. Hardly any ash and no creosote buildup. It sounds like the ultimate stove. I can just imagine the price tag on thics technology. I'm also curious of the burn times. Regardless, it a foot in the right direction.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 17, 2011)

The prices (in the UK) and photos of different models are on their website.


----------



## shawneyboy (Oct 17, 2011)

Very cool looking fire.  Truely the gates of Hell look if there ever was one.

Shawn


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks interesting. It would be nice to compare it with the Woodstock Progress. 

I also could not get sound from the video.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 17, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Very interesting stove. It works with the coriolis effect to swirl the gases within the stove. I'd love to try one of these out.
> 
> more info:
> http://www.burley.co.uk/wood_burnerdetail.php?cid=4&wid=48
> http://www.navitron.org.uk/product_detail.php?proID=501&catID=85#



So BG, would that stove with the coriolis effect still work south of the equator?


----------



## Todd (Oct 17, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the smoke would swirl in the opposite direction just like the toilets.  :lol:


----------



## mellow (Oct 17, 2011)

That is some tight clearances in the pictures to what looks like regular drywall.


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds a bit of marketing hype to me.
I'm sure it's fairly efficient, but probably not much 
more than some of the better made EPA stoves 
mated with a decent chimney system.


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think I ever saw a stove in that stage of burning that did not even have some visible signs of soot on the glass. When they zoom in the lower corners are perfectly clear.
Really a quiet unit though lol


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 17, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever saw a stove in that stage of burning that did not even have some visible signs of soot on the glass. When they zoom in the lower corners are perfectly clear.
> Really a quiet unit though lol



Come see my sootless glass. The only time we had some soot was during the initial burn-in with the first 2 fires. The third fire cleaned that right off and we've had no soot there since.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 17, 2011)

The video has no sound it isn't a problem on anyone's PC.. I think it's a pretty neat looking stove and very efficient..If they sold that stove in USA I think it would sell pretty well... The Progress is much nicer looking and it may be as efficient if not better... Waiting for Woodstock to announce the specs on this stove.. 

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 17, 2011)

Ray, Mr Woodstock himself is once again up there trying to get the numbers. We might have some clearance figures tomorrow....finally. The rest should fall in place nicely.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 17, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ray, Mr Woodstock himself is once again up there trying to get the numbers. We might have some clearance figures tomorrow....finally. The rest should fall in place nicely.



That's exciting news Dennis thanx for the update! I bet Tom is dying to get this all sorted out.. On another note I recall watching another video of a high effiency Euro stove that looked like an oil burner when running and that stove had effiency in the + 90% range.. It was a modern look not my taste but very practical..

Ray


----------



## RAPhomme (Oct 17, 2011)

It's always cool to see new technology in action, or even old technology well explained.

In this case, I get confused by the efficiency claims.  The brochure mentions "combustion efficiency," which is only part of "overall" or "net efficiency."  From an epa document on stove emissions:


> Table 1.10-5 shows net efficiency by device type, determined entirely from field test data. Net
> or overall efficiency is the product of combustion efficiency multiplied by heat transfer efficiency.



So we'd need to know the heat transfer efficiency of the Burley stoves to get the full picture.

That Shelton report for California that was kicked around here a while back (http://www.arb.ca.gov/research/apr/past/a3-122-32.pdf) suggested that combustion efficiencies for pellet burners were around 99%.  But with low transfer efficiency (~65%), the pellet stoves had overall efficiencies of only around  65-70%.  Meanwhile, the Blaze King tested had combustion efficiency of ~95%, transfer efficiency of ~86%, so "overall deficiency" of ~82%.  Which is in line with what they claim on _their_ brochure.

In this light, Burley's 89% combustion efficiency doesn't sound so remarkable.  But maybe the Shelton figures are disputed or updated?  Or maybe Burley means something else (something European?)?


----------



## Pagey (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a rather mesmerizing fire!


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 17, 2011)

So what is 970 euros in dollars? Doesn't look like it's available in the US just yet.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 17, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> So what is 970 euros in dollars? Doesn't look like it's available in the US just yet.




$1,333.17


----------



## webbie (Oct 17, 2011)

Funny - this looks like an English Englander. I really doubt it has anything over many of the clean burning EPA models here.....despite the neat lines and arrows. 

970 Euros is about $1350.00


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 17, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> My Oslo heats my home said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks BB! That doesn't seem so bad for what it claims it can do. I'm surprized that with that technology that they haven't attacked the US/Canadians markets yet. It should have little problem with EPA standards. 
They sell a "room sealing kit", so the stove doesn't use already heated room air, but no OAK is offered.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 17, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm guessing it's a pretty small stove. The 12 KW stove translates to about 40,000 BTUs. Is that Max BTUs? How are they measuring that? I couldn't find anything on what size log it takes or claimed firebox size which would give us a better idea... Unless I missed a whole lotta info in my quick skimming.

But, most Euro stoves are small. Even the "Large" ones, for the most part.


----------



## Hass (Oct 18, 2011)

My two cents (and comments)

1. It's not American made.
2. If a stove becomes too efficient at transferring heat in to the room, won't the chimney become far too cold? Blaze king has a test up on it's site showing the stack temp of ~200 degrees on a King on low. So if it were any more efficient, it won't be good... right?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 18, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> My two cents (and comments)
> 
> 1. It's not American made.
> 2. If a stove becomes too efficient at transferring heat in to the room, won't the chimney become far too cold? Blaze king has a test up on it's site showing the stack temp of ~200 degrees on a King on low. So if it were any more efficient, it won't be good... right?




I am shocked, shocked I say, to find out a European stove is not American made.


----------



## webbie (Oct 18, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> My two cents (and comments)
> 
> 1. It's not American made.
> 2. If a stove becomes too efficient at transferring heat in to the room, won't the chimney become far too cold? Blaze king has a test up on it's site showing the stack temp of ~200 degrees on a King on low. So if it were any more efficient, it won't be good... right?



Pretty much right. There is a point of diminishing returns. As I said before, I doubt it tests out any higher than some of our units here.


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 18, 2011)

Guess they could go to an inducer fan and pvc chimney next!


----------



## Todd (Oct 18, 2011)

The Germans have some cool stuff too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6ujBLnA2Ls&feature=related


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 18, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Hass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that, it's definitely not American  

To quote a couple of their claims on the secondary combustion:

Secondary combustion-_the combustion chamber is insulated sufficiently to raise the core temperature and exactly the correct amount of oxygen is introduced at 600ÂºC the creosote spontaneously combusts. This creates a chain reaction which increases the temperature inside the stove from 600ÂºC to 900ÂºC with no extra use of fuel. This is the secondary burn_

Quaternary combustion
_Burleyâ€™s stoves have a unique quaternary (fourth) combustion process. As the hot gases exit the combustion chamber they pass through a mesh filter. The mesh is heated to such a high temperature that, when any particles of soot or creosote which have escaped the secondary combustion touch it, they are ignited on contact. This creates even more heat for your room and less soot for your chimney._

No wonder the flue temps are so low. I'd be worried with the low temps and whats usually travelling up with it but...they advertise the secondary burns to the 4th degree and hardly anything going up the flue. Still need more info, the site is naked of stats


----------



## precaud (Oct 18, 2011)

That one's my fave. And unlike the Burley, the Xeoos efficiency figures have some real merit.



			
				Todd said:
			
		

> The Germans have some cool stuff too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6ujBLnA2Ls&feature=related


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 18, 2011)

precaud said:
			
		

> That one's my fave. And unlike the Burley, the Xeoos efficiency figures have some real merit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks a bit like a gasification boiler dressed up a bit no?  Seems to work the same way with the down draft and lower secondary cumbustion chamber.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think stack temperatures matter if everything has been burned to carbon dioxide.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 18, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> The Germans have some cool stuff too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6ujBLnA2Ls&feature=related



That's the stove I was referring to in an earlier post.. Pretty cool how it works like an oil burner..

Ray


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like these stoves can be gotten in the USA now.

http://www.burleyfires.com/st_view.php?cid=USA


----------



## Billybonfire (Sep 28, 2012)

I looked at one of these stoves in the local stove shop, very well made, I always look at the door handle (many seem weak IMO) and the baffle (some are very thin steel), the Burley passed my inspection 
But i'm not sure about the look, maybe it would grow on me ?.
Was very reasonable at £695 and get great reviews even from chimney sweeps -
http://www.whatstove.co.uk/burley-stoves/burley-brampton-1908-stove.html
Also they are new to the market so only time will tell how they will last. 
​


----------



## corey21 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow is all i can think to say.


----------



## charly (Sep 28, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Come see my sootless glass. The only time we had some soot was during the initial burn-in with the first 2 fires. The third fire cleaned that right off and we've had no soot there since.


Dennis speaking of your first two fires. When I go to break in my new Fireview, if you don't engage the cat during those first small fires, can I just leave it out until I'll have the stove running a fire that now needs it? Figure why get it loaded up even though the by pass is open. Figure if the glass becomes a mess so must the cat in the first couple of  burns.Just wondering.
Charlie


----------



## binko (Sep 28, 2012)

before everyone gets too mesmerized with this stove, keep in mind that you can not change the laws of either physics or chemistry. I'm sure the video was set to show a beautiful active fire for marketing purposes. That is not real world burning. At the burn rate shown in the video, I suspect that the room temp was probably 95 deg. Most any stove maker can show their stove operating that way. The truth is that they probably go thru a load of wood in 2 hours with that kind of burn.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 28, 2012)

The stove is like 90% rating and its not a cat stove most our stoves with secondaries is best 76% efficient


----------



## milleo (Sep 28, 2012)

binko said:


> before everyone gets too mesmerized with this stove, keep in mind that you can not change the laws of either physics or chemistry. I'm sure the video was set to show a beautiful active fire for marketing purposes. That is not real world burning. At the burn rate shown in the video, I suspect that the room temp was probably 95 deg. Most any stove maker can show their stove operating that way. The truth is that they probably go thru a load of wood in 2 hours with that kind of burn.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 29, 2012)

They have that wood stove design challenge. It will interesting to see if a design shows up similiar to this one that directs the secondary air flow into a swirl pattern. I noticed in the literature that the secondary air is heated to 600 degrees centigrade. Most stoves dont give that spec. I always wondered if heating the air to a hotter value would help stove efficiency.

http://www.forgreenheat.org/stovedesign.html


----------

